# Studies on Diet, and targets.



## WaterMan (May 29, 2017)

Hi all,  I am new to the board, so the information that I am requesting may be somewhere on the boards.  I have looked and so far, I could be missing so, if its here, just point me in the right direction.  Is there any studies that anyone knows of on diet?  I know protein is everything.  I *think* that conventional wisdom has the amount of protein you take in *should be* about 1.5 times your body weight?   Not sure here...  As for me, I eat meat and vegetables.  I have issues (not sticking to diet).  I have really strong cravings for sugar.  (Cookies and ice cream) at night.  I am a good boy during the day, but when night comes, a sugar junkie is awaken like a werewolf on a full moon. If anyone has some problem, or has had the same problem, advise on kicking the cookies and ice cream?  Should I chain myself down at night?   Help?


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 8, 2017)

These are some great tips for newcomers. I will definitely apply these things and share the results here.


----------



## pharmascience1 (Jan 2, 2018)

Pharmascience Health Gainer for Weight gain
Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly trying Pharmascience health gainer a weight gainer makes this far easier. If you consider the fact that there are weight gainers available that pack in over a thousand calories per shake .
For more visit
..............................................................
Pharmascience ? The Indian Ayurveda


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 15, 2018)

Check Proven Peptides to read Studies on Diet! You will find everything that you need.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 28, 2018)

pharmascience1 said:


> Pharmascience Health Gainer for Weight gain
> Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly trying Pharmascience health gainer a weight gainer makes this far easier. If you consider the fact that there are weight gainers available that pack in over a thousand calories per shake .
> For more visit
> ..............................................................
> Pharmascience ? The Indian Ayurveda


I will try it very soon.


----------



## Mrdarkside (Feb 12, 2018)

Fruit ,,bananas,,grapes ,,Apple,,  mango,,,..find some sweet fruit you like ... take everything else out of the home leaving no  Temptations After about a month the cravings should go away I had the same  Problem  ice cream  cereal milk..
It a habit ..and  Yes there are some peptides out there that can help with the cravings. Like make them completely go away..lol..


----------

